# No cold water in kitchen sink. Help!!



## diydan (May 25, 2009)

I have been out of the house for the last 4 days. I had set my thermostat to 61 degrees. I came home and for some reason I don't have cold water in my kitchen sink tap. All other taps in the house, hot and cold are working properly. Does anyone have any ideas? I don't know where to start.


----------



## rickheel (Aug 21, 2008)

put a ceramic heater under the sink.


----------



## user69544 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you do not have a heater, I use a blow dryer. A heater is more convenient.:thumbsup:


----------



## diydan (May 25, 2009)

My sink is not on an outside wall. It's in the middle of the kitchen. The pipes underneath the sink do not seem cold to the touch. Is it possible there's something stuck in there?


----------



## user69544 (Dec 31, 2009)

diydan said:


> My sink is not on an outside wall. It's in the middle of the kitchen. The pipes underneath the sink do not seem cold to the touch. Is it possible there's something stuck in there?


I sill think they are frozen someplace. Maybe under the house?


----------



## diydan (May 25, 2009)

Yes, I have hot water there, just not cold. It's a ball faucet, so if something is stuck, it's on the cold side underneath. I have cold water working on all other faucets in the house. How exactly do I check for water pressure just on the cold side? No water is coming from the cold side, so toggling the cold shut-off valve makes no difference.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it possible to take take the cold water line off the faucet ? If so close the cold water valve remove the line off the faucet and put the end near a bucket or container and slowly open the valve. See if you get water.


----------



## diydan (May 25, 2009)

Hmm. I am not exactly sure what's the best way to unattach the cold water side from the faucet. I have attached some photos. Any help would be appreciated. Anything plumbing is pretty foreign to me. I am also not sure which position is "off" for the valve on the cold side. It's different than the other valves in my house. You can see it on IMG 1053.jpg.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

:yes:See that little handle on the blue line it's open right now the long metal piece is facing the braided line , that's the way the water is flowing .

If you turn that valve 90o to the right it should stop the flow, then proceed slowly with test.


----------



## diydan (May 25, 2009)

I think I found the problem. I did some searching last night and I believe that line is connected to two other lines. One ends up coming out into my garage and the other comes out the front of my house near the garden. The problem is I forgot to close both taps and they are frozen. I opened the tap in garage and placed an empty bucket underneath it. I opened the one in the garden as well. I then went into my basement a closed the flow to both taps from the inside. I am leaving the kitchen tap open on the cold side. Does this makes sense to everyone?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

It really sounds like that is a separate issue that shouldn't have anything to do with the cold water in the kitchen but why not try it.

Did you perform the tests we suggested yet?? If not try them too.


----------



## diydan (May 25, 2009)

I am going to try the other suggestion this weekend. I'll let you know.

Regards,


----------

